# What does this mean? - 00856 - Radio Antenna - B5 Passat



## ameoba (Apr 17, 2003)

Is there an easy way to fix this? I pulled the HU (DD Monsoon), and the antenna wire was firmly attached to the back of the radio. I am assuming that this is telling me that I have a bad connection somewhere in the antenna system. Evidence to back this up would be the complete lack of AM reception, and POOR FM reception. Am I correct in my interpretation?
TIA
Vehicle is a 2003 Passat GLS Variant
Selected VAG info below - 
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.2-UD
Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77
Address 56: Radio
Part No: 3B7 035 180 
Component: Radio NP2 0018
Coding: 04031
Shop #: WSC 05311
1 Fault Found:
00856 - Radio Antenna
36-00 - Open Circuit


----------



## ameoba (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: What does this mean? - 00856 - Radio Antenna - B5 Passat (ameoba)*

Let me ask another question about this...
According to the scan, my radio code is 04031. 
On the VAG-Com vehicle (B5) instructions page, there isn't even a 3 in the instructions.... (copied below). What does the 3 designate, and should I recode it?
Radio Recoding:
[Select]
[56 - Radio]
[Recode - 07]
Write down the existing coding for future reference.
Enter 5-digit code from below
[Do It!]
Look at the first two digits in the coding (sound field tuning):
00 - All models with Premium IV or Premium V
04 - All models with Monsoon
Look at the third digit in the coding (radio/speaker system):
0 - Premium V or Premium VI (Monsoon)
4 - Premium IV, Premium V, or Premium VI (non-Monsoon)
Look at the fourth digit in the coding (sound correction):
0 - Premium IV or Premium V (non-Monsoon)
4 - Premium V (Monsoon)
Look at the fifth digit in the coding (CD player/changer):
1 - Without CD Player/Changer
3 - With CD Player/Changer
5 - Without CD Player/Changer with radio display in instrument cluster
7 - With CD Player/Changer with radio display in instrument cluster
So, if you have a Passat with Monsoon and a CD changer, 04,0,4,3 = 04043.


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: What does this mean? - 00856 - Radio Antenna - B5 Passat (ameoba)*

Pull the radio out and see if the antenna cable is plugged up.
You can go into a "test mode" by being in FM radio and press/hold the "mix" button for 7-ish seconds, then use the "seek" up button. One of them will show antenna on or off. My guess is it will show off. 
The plug for the antenna cable, if one doesn't know what they are doing, can get damaged and no longer latch to the radio, thus pop loose and end up in the same boat with you. If such is the case for you... duct tape!








The radio sends a 5 volt signal down the antenna cable to power the antenna itself, if the antenna base is failed or the cable is unplugged somehwere and thus open circuit, then you'll get that fault. Most common source is the cable not being plugged up.


----------



## ameoba (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: What does this mean? - 00856 - Radio Antenna - B5 Passat (penclnck)*

It's not the back of the radio. Already been there. I will check the settings in the radio, though by the error code, I would guess it is antenna related in nature....
Thanks!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: What does this mean? - 00856 - Radio Antenna - B5 Passat (ameoba)*

undernesth the base there should be another connection that may have come loose......you may have to pull down part of the headliner to check.







.....if you have a reading light where the antenna mast is ...like audi wagen's....you can just remove the light and look to see if the antenna is unplugged...Good luck


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: What does this mean? - 00856 - Radio Antenna - B5 Passat (diive4sho)*

The connection of the pigtail for the antenna base is a locking connection, so the odds of it popping lose are slim to none. 
If one is careful, you can slip the rear section of the headliner down (remove C pillar trim) and reach into the headliner and get to the connection. If you can get another antenna base, plug it up and then see if the issue goes away. 
The headliner will flex a little bit, but not much before it creases, so be warned/careful.


----------



## jose Antonio33 (12 mo ago)

ameoba said:


> ¿Hay una manera fácil de arreglar esto? Saqué el HU (DD Monsoon) y el cable de la antena estaba firmemente conectado a la parte posterior de la radio. Supongo que esto me dice que tengo una mala conexión en algún lugar del sistema de antena. La evidencia para respaldar esto sería la falta total de recepción de AM y la recepción de FM POBRE. ¿Estoy en lo cierto en mi interpretación?
> AIT
> El vehículo es una variante Passat GLS 2003
> Información de VAG seleccionada a continuación:
> ...


----------



## jose Antonio33 (12 mo ago)

penclnck said:


> *Re: ¿Qué significa esto? - 00856 - Antena de radio - B5 Passat (diive4sho)*
> 
> La conexión del cable flexible para la base de la antena es una conexión de bloqueo, por lo que las probabilidades de que se pierda son escasas o nulas.
> Si tiene cuidado, puede deslizar hacia abajo la sección trasera del forro del techo (quitar la moldura del pilar C) y alcanzar el forro del techo y llegar a la conexión. Si puede obtener otra base de antena, conéctela y luego vea si el problema desaparece.
> ...


----------



## jose Antonio33 (12 mo ago)

ameoba said:


> *Re: ¿Qué significa esto? - 00856 - Antena de radio - B5 Passat (ameoba)*
> 
> Déjame hacer otra pregunta sobre esto...
> Según el escaneo, mi código de radio es 04031.
> ...





ameoba said:


> ¿Hay una manera fácil de arreglar esto? Saqué el HU (DD Monsoon) y el cable de la antena estaba firmemente conectado a la parte posterior de la radio. Supongo que esto me dice que tengo una mala conexión en algún lugar del sistema de antena. La evidencia para respaldar esto sería la falta total de recepción de AM y la recepción de FM POBRE. ¿Estoy en lo cierto en mi interpretación?
> AIT
> El vehículo es una variante Passat GLS 2003
> Información de VAG seleccionada a continuación:
> ...


----------



## jose Antonio33 (12 mo ago)




----------

